# Mariah



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

Gone but not forgotten. Long hair sable rescue so mean when gotten had to have woman's son put her in truck. By the time I got home she was mine. Taught her commands in English and German. Had her 14 more too short years losing her to cancer the same as my wife and two labs the same age due to old age and not being able to get up all within 10 months in the same year. Just got 2 month old puppy to be companion to 7 month old female boxer, they get along famously even after only being together for a week. Today I came home door locked and neither recognized me at a distance, the boxer growled and the gs ran to the door to see who was there-just like my old girl would have. Hope she turns out the same way


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A lot of times, dogs respond to the human instinctively, so your dog may do exactly what your previous dog did, because both reacted instinctively to something you do. But then, there are a lot of ways the new dog will be an individual and that is right and good too. 

Sorry for your losses, that sounds like a really rough period.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your losses. You have been through so much. Your puppy should take your mind off of things for a while.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------

